# Bigga and better...at least as good



## thickstrings (Oct 25, 2015)

First of all, let me thank Noboundries for the original recipe, and Dirtsailor and Tropics for the inspiration......I took N.B's recipe and substituted Sesseme oil for the olive oil, plus a little more, and used 1/2 cp of oat flour in place of 1/2 cp of bread flour....added sesseme seeds to the top...misted the oven which was at 475..they went 15-17 mins for a internal of 180......made 12 buns and 1 long loaf...The bigga was 55 hours old............There is now 8 buns and a half a stick of butter missing................Sorry, no pic's......wifey has the camera visiting grandkids.  Thanks all!! Its really good!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 25, 2015)

I like smoked meat but there is nothing better than the smell and taste of fresh baked bread...Magical!...JJ


----------



## chewmeister (Oct 26, 2015)

Sounds like an interesting recipe. I got interested in making artisan breads about a year ago and have been experimenting some. My favorite is a naturally risen sourdough and variations on that.


----------



## tropics (Oct 26, 2015)

Thanks for the mention I have a biga going now will be 72 hrs. tomorrow when I make mine.

Richie


----------



## chewmeister (Oct 26, 2015)

Near as I can tell, a biga is just a little thicker than a poolish as a poolish is more of a batter consistency.


----------

